# Opinion on Cow Hooves



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

What's everyone's update opinions on cow hooves? I got a couple from our natural pet foods store and Charlie is going nuts for it. Should I be worried she's going to explode and die or something silly like that? haha


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

No,haha! I get being worried. My dogs love them!! My grandparents dog has a box full of them in there house,lol. No problem yet and Mia always steals them when she goes over there,lol. Bentley has manners but he whines until I say he can get one,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I have always given cow hooves to my dogs. They all loved/love them.

The only thing is sometimes they get a little uh...gamey smelling if the dog chews on them for an extended period of time in one sitting.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Little Wise Owl said:


> What's everyone's update opinions on cow hooves? I got a couple from our natural pet foods store and Charlie is going nuts for it. Should I be worried she's going to explode and die or something silly like that? haha


Fantastic! One of the few chews Roxie really enjoys


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My opinion- they smell when they get chewed on and if your dog is a chewer, the hooves can do some damage to the 4th premolar often causing a tooth fracture where the tooth has to be extracted. I have seen this. A vet while she was a student used to give her dogs the hooves all the time to keep quiet while she was in school so she could study. All her dogs except one of them, 4 in all, had to have their 4th premolar removed due to stress fractures and pulp exposures. I personally do not give my dogs these. I also am cautious about the process the hoof would go thru to make it prior to being displayed in a store. I will give my dogs the hooves from my horses when the horses get a trim. Better safer items to give your dog for enjoyment.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

my inlaws own cattle, so once a year or so I can get 4 fresh ones. OMG they reek but they are worth it, keeps Manna occupied for hours


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

My dogs loved them but one broke a tooth and 1000.00 later 
they dont get them any more


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I do not give them because of all the teeth problems I have seen at work. I use too and I also HATE the smell!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Welp, I've noticed how incredibly stinky they are. lol We had to take a break. I understand most chews come with their hazards so I try to supervise as best I can.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Can those of you saying that they cause dental problems suggest safer alternatives?

My boy chipped a tooth on a bone (don't remember what kind) and I've been trying for ages since to find him a good, safe chew.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

jsca said:


> Can those of you saying that they cause dental problems suggest safer alternatives?
> 
> My boy chipped a tooth on a bone (don't remember what kind) and I've been trying for ages since to find him a good, safe chew.


This site will give you a list of products deemed safe for pets for dental care http://www.vohc.org/accepted_products.htm

Surprising prior to going into the vet world, I was one of those owners who would give their dogs socks, bones, hooves, and anything else to their animal/ Now after pulling out so many stinky socks from animals and extracting numerous teeth from any size of dog, I quit giving my dogs a lot of things. We have a couple of dogs we joke about putting zippers in because they are always in for an exploratory surgery or a barium series.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching this. It wasn't until I bought Nina couple of hollow cow hoof halves from the pet supply store yesterday that I heard about dental problems. Which sucks because I hear rampant dental warnings about almost every chew that exists today.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

The dogs had always loved them but I lost touch on knowing the source of where the hoofs came from and stop buying them.. My guys love the trim from my Drafts,, and since it is only trim they soft enough and small sections they chew them up easily. my drafts are naturally reared so I don't worry about them eating them. So if you have a horse friend that isn't into the application of chemicals I would just ask them for the trim when they get their horses done.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My dogs love it when I get my horse's feet trimmed. They chew on the pieces of hoof for weeks. I also give them a lot of bones but the bones are either the ball and socket joints or pieces of shoulder blade which they chew on for a long time. I splurged and bought Kris, the Dobe, a braided buffalo pizzle chew which only lasted her about half an hour, too expensive.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> This site will give you a list of products deemed safe for pets for dental care http://www.vohc.org/accepted_products.htm


I don't know how safe greenies are, honestly. (One of the 'safe' products) I've heard a lot of stories of them causing obstructions. I know my dog, even a size up, bites off big chunks. I don't buy them for him anymore.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Greenies changed their formula and now they do not have that problem anymore. The only problem with greenies is that people do not know they changed the formula and still think that impactions occur.

I will say I have never seen a greenie cause a problem for a dog. I will say last week it was hair ties causing blockages. I doubt that the owners fed or gave these to their dog. But back to back two different dogs from different households had to have surgery to have the hair ties removed from the stomach of the dogs. It was the amount of hair and other items attached to said items caused the blockage. 

I feel safe feeding my dogs greenies compared to rawhide chips or cow hooves.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Greenies changed their formula and now they do not have that problem anymore. The only problem with greenies is that people do not know they changed the formula and still think that impactions occur.
> 
> I will say I have never seen a greenie cause a problem for a dog. I will say last week it was hair ties causing blockages. I doubt that the owners fed or gave these to their dog. But back to back two different dogs from different households had to have surgery to have the hair ties removed from the stomach of the dogs. It was the amount of hair and other items attached to said items caused the blockage.
> 
> I feel safe feeding my dogs greenies compared to rawhide chips or cow hooves.


So if my dog swallows an entire greenie in three chunks, they will dissolve in his stomach and not get stuck anywhere?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If the dog swallows the greenie in three chunks and it digests was it a good value chew? No, it lasted 3 seconds and no teeth scraping was done. All the manmade chews were easily broken up by Sassy and swallowed in chunks, big waste of money. This was long before Himalayan chews though, perhaps she would have chewed on those but I seriously doubt it.

I would use a stuffed kong if you want something safe and I would be sure the small hole at the end wasn't blocked either. Remember the chew with only one hole or the second hole was easily blocked and dog tongues were getting stuck?

Sassy was always fine with rawhides but the last bit is dangerous on any durable chew as it is a big temptation to swallow it whole. Pig ear, cow ear, tendon, bully stick, rawhide - doesn't matter once it fits in the mouth the dog is going to try to swallow it.

Hoof smell is pretty awful but nobody mentioned foot feel. Those things hurt so bad when you step on them barefoot!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

http://avetsguidetolife.blogspot.com/2012/06/greenies-safety.html

http://www.greenies.com/dogs/dog-dental-chews.aspx

You can also do you own investigation about the ingredient change. If your dog swallowed in 3 pieces safe but I would wonder about the size you are buying also. 


Oh yes kathyy is right about stepping on them It hurts


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He chomps them down pretty quick - not exactly 3 pieces, but it's not slow steady gnawing like he does with hooves/rawhides/bullies. He's under 18 lbs and I buy the 25-50 lbs size and it still lasts under 5 minutes.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally don't stop people buying bones or hooves for their dogs. If asked I will tell them and then let them decide what they want to do. Some dogs do just fine while others have to bring their dog in for extractions Chewing can create a greater force than what the tooth can handle.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I honestly think it depends on your dogs chewing habits. As a puppy, my guy was a holy terror teether. He powered through anything in a matter of minutes. Now at almost 2, he's waaaay better and more of just a leisurely/relaxtion chewer. He'll grab his chew, snuggle on my lap and gnaw on it for a few minutes and thats it. So now he can have hooves. He's been working on a split one for quite a while now and he loves it but holy hell does it stink! I probably won't buy them again because of the odour, but I have no fear about his health/teeth with these at this point.


----------

